# Behr Paint Project - Major Smell Lingering



## br09891

We just completed a project which was a interior closet renovation. Please note we completed two other closets in this home about a month ago with no issues.

The closet was custom built out of 3/4" birch plywood, sanded etc. This round we used Behr Paint and Primer in 1 - Interior Matte finish. The color is light tan.

The project has been 100% complete for 4 days now. We have had the closet and accompanying bedroom cleared out for this entire time, with a box fan in the window for ventilation.

Problem - The whole room smells rancid. To me it smells like pickles. We can not get the odor to go away. This is a huge issue as the owners are not able to move back into the room. We have tried repainting with the paint and the same issue came back today. Note we let the area dry for 72 hours. This was a non-issue in the other closets with the previous paint.

Please let me know if you have any ideas or experiences. We are ready to demo the whole thing down to the studs and start new....This will probably cost us about 5k...


----------



## Bender

Think it could be fumes from the box fan?


----------



## GR8painter

Problem #1- Behr paint. Why are you using a consumer based product made from 100% crap. Worst thing to do is finish off a nice and probably expensive project with an inferior paint. Get out of home depot and lowes and get yourself to a real paint store.


----------



## Hines Painting

I think a Muon Trap has been used successfully in similar circumstances.


----------



## IL_Painter

br09891 said:


> We just completed a project which was a interior closet renovation. Please note we completed two other closets in this home about a month ago with no issues.
> 
> The closet was custom built out of 3/4" birch plywood, sanded etc. This round we used Behr Paint and Primer in 1 - Interior Matte finish. The color is light tan.
> 
> The project has been 100% complete for 4 days now. We have had the closet and accompanying bedroom cleared out for this entire time, with a box fan in the window for ventilation.
> 
> Problem - The whole room smells rancid. To me it smells like pickles. We can not get the odor to go away. This is a huge issue as the owners are not able to move back into the room. We have tried repainting with the paint and the same issue came back today. Note we let the area dry for 72 hours. This was a non-issue in the other closets with the previous paint.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any ideas or experiences. We are ready to demo the whole thing down to the studs and start new....This will probably cost us about 5k...



Those interior closet renovations can be tricky sometimes. Next time just use any flat except behr


----------



## br09891

Customer provided the paint as they wanted to match existing paint in their bedroom. We are now caught in the middle. Has anyone experienced this type of odor from an acrylic paint?


----------



## IL_Painter

No Pickles!!!


----------



## journeymanPainter

GR8painter said:


> Problem #1- Behr paint. Why are you using a consumer based product made from 100% crap. Worst thing to do is finish off a nice and probably expensive project with an inferior paint. Get out of home depot and lowes and get yourself to a real paint store.


Behr isn't the best, but it's not crap. I've used it 5 times, and have had little issues. A little flashing once (4 singles in a very dark colour).

My biggest issue would be the person mixing it.


----------



## Bender

Sounds like the paint is rancid. Lemme guess, it was a partial can?


----------



## IL_Painter

br09891 said:


> Customer provided the paint as they wanted to match existing paint in their bedroom. We are now caught in the middle. Has anyone experienced this type of odor from an acrylic paint?


Some acrylic paints do have a bad odor but usually clear up after drying. If the odor is lingering its a different problem altogether.


----------



## luny2nz

Hines Painting said:


> I think a Muon Trap has been used successfully in similar circumstances.


Who did you call?


----------



## IL_Painter

he called the Muon Trap dudes.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I have had this issue. Normally has to do with old paint. Latex paints when they get old start to break down. This causes bacteria to grow. The bacteria eat what ever it is they find tasty in the paint and release an off gassing. So in theory your smelling bacteria farts. Best way to fix this buy a new gallon. Its rare to have it happen to a new gallon off the shelf but it does. Happens alot in old gallons home owners want you to use to match what they already have. I always tell them it will never match. Even if its the exact same paint from the gallon you used, or a new gallon of exact same product and color wont match. Reason is because the paint on the walls is cured and aged. As it ages it loses sheen, Sun bleaches so on so forth. It will never be a perfect match. Always get them to say that makes total sense mister painter what would u recommend. BAM now i pick product and get away from low grade paint. No more smells, flashing or soft paint hehehe. Call me the paint Ninja its what i do. WAX ON WAX OFF 

Edit----------------------------------------------------------Thanks button is here \/


----------



## IL_Painter

Bacteria farts. Its all you need to know.


----------



## davezedlee

If you've ever smelled Recycled Paint, its the same smell


----------



## Krittterkare

I actually think Behr does have a unique smell compared to most paints that I find a bit nauseating but if the paint was going bad that is a different thing all together. Though I have never went out to purchase the brand I have found it performs well enough as long as the homeowner is buying.


----------



## WestCoast99

If it smells truly "rancid" then I don't know. If it's from an old can of paint then the other posters might be right...microbial growth in the old paint could cause it (microbes and bacteria release gas...that's where body odor, smelly swamp gas, and the smell of fresh dog **** comes from). If it's new paint then I have a story for you. Once upon a time I repaired and repainted my own master bathroom. Being lazy about it (the shoemakers children have no shoes, after all) I bought a gallon of Behr paint and primer in one for the job. My bathroom smelled awful for two months after I painted it. It smelled like a chemical factory. I think that paint and primer in one is basically exterior acrylic paint that has no purpose being used indoors if odor is an issue. It's an outdoor paint marketed as an indoor paint so that homeowners think they are getting a deal. As for solutions to the problem a) keep a fan running and a window cracked, b) repaint using the same color with a tried and true interior wall paint, c) if the homeowner provided the paint then bill him/her and never let the homeowner provide the paint again.


----------



## luny2nz

IL_Painter said:


> he called the Muon Trap dudes.


Ghost busters.
Joke.


----------



## chrisn

no comment:whistling2:


----------



## PRC

Paint that has frozen at some point can smell pretty bad. It's more like rotten eggs though.


----------



## matt19422

br09891 said:


> We just completed a project which was a interior closet renovation. Please note we completed two other closets in this home about a month ago with no issues.
> 
> The closet was custom built out of 3/4" birch plywood, sanded etc. This round we used Behr Paint and Primer in 1 - Interior Matte finish. The color is light tan.
> 
> The project has been 100% complete for 4 days now. We have had the closet and accompanying bedroom cleared out for this entire time, with a box fan in the window for ventilation.
> 
> Problem - The whole room smells rancid. To me it smells like pickles. We can not get the odor to go away. This is a huge issue as the owners are not able to move back into the room. We have tried repainting with the paint and the same issue came back today. Note we let the area dry for 72 hours. This was a non-issue in the other closets with the previous paint.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any ideas or experiences. We are ready to demo the whole thing down to the studs and start new....This will probably cost us about 5k...



If it is a paint issue then call your behr rep and have them come out............

Oh wait they don't have one do they?

The real problem is that you did not prime the birch wood with a real primer and then topcoat with a real paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Ask t Home Depot who the paint rep is and give them a call. Ask if they can come to the jobsite to look and give his/her opinion.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

matt19422 said:


> If it is a paint issue then call your behr rep and have them come out............
> 
> Oh wait they don't have one do they?
> 
> The real problem is that you did not prime the birch wood with a real primer and then topcoat with a real paint.


Just like BM, SW and Cali and other brands they all have reps but do the reps know any thing about painting or related issues. Our Behr rep worked for BM and is very knowledgeable. I don't bother calling the BM reps any more, it's hard to get in touch with them.

I couldn't tell you how many times our SW rep would come by a job and instantly shift the blame as to what the cause was. They never got close enough to the home to even be able to give it a good look over.


----------



## matt19422

cdpainting said:


> Just like BM, SW and Cali and other brands they all have reps but do the reps know any thing about painting or related issues. Our Behr rep worked for BM and is very knowledgeable. I don't bother calling the BM reps any more, it's hard to get in touch with them.
> 
> I couldn't tell you how many times our SW rep would come by a job and instantly shift the blame as to what the cause was. They never got close enough to the home to even be able to give it a good look over.


True


----------



## PACman

If people were to pay attention, this has been a major issue with Behr paint since the late 80's. I have several different cans of different Behr paint line in my store. Everyone of them will just about knock you on your but if you take a big whiff of it. (assuming that after years in the paint business you can actually still smell anything). To me it has always smelled like cat urine, with like you said a tinge of pickles. Like someone fed pickles to their cat. Not one of those cans says low odor, so they are off the hook I guess. As long as they can keep up the brainwashing campaign, their going to keep selling paint, I guess.


----------



## luny2nz

When you opened the can and got a whiff-that's when you should have figured this out. Not when its on the wall.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I've always been of the mindset that when paint goes "off" for whatever reason, if you can't smell it as soon as the seal on the can is broken. Something is wrong with your olfactory department.


----------



## DrakeB

Maybe too late to help, but I'd recommend doing a good coat of primer-sealer (something with quality) then putting on a new, quality can of finish coat in there. Explain to HO that color might not match *exactly* (but wouldn't anyways due to reasons listed in previous posts), but that it will clear up the odor and be, in general, a much higher quality finish.


----------



## DrakeB

cdpainting said:


> Just like BM, SW and Cali and other brands they all have reps but do the reps know any thing about painting or related issues. Our Behr rep worked for BM and is very knowledgeable. I don't bother calling the BM reps any more, it's hard to get in touch with them.
> 
> I couldn't tell you how many times our SW rep would come by a job and instantly shift the blame as to what the cause was. They never got close enough to the home to even be able to give it a good look over.


Seems like reps are really hit-or-miss from a lot of the companies. Our current rep comes around often, replies quickly to emails/calls, and has been in the paint industry for 30+ years. Before that we had a guy who never came around. That's just how it goes I guess.


----------



## Roamer

You could try SW Harmony as a top coat. It contains baking soda and purports to be an odor absorbing coating. We've used it in the past where major pet odors were a concern and it worked for us.


----------



## Ric

br09891 said:


> We just completed a project which was a interior closet renovation. Please note we completed two other closets in this home about a month ago with no issues.
> 
> The closet was custom built out of 3/4" birch plywood, sanded etc. This round we used Behr Paint and Primer in 1 - Interior Matte finish. The color is light tan.
> 
> The project has been 100% complete for 4 days now. We have had the closet and accompanying bedroom cleared out for this entire time, with a box fan in the window for ventilation.
> 
> Problem - The whole room smells rancid. To me it smells like pickles. We can not get the odor to go away. This is a huge issue as the owners are not able to move back into the room. We have tried repainting with the paint and the same issue came back today. Note we let the area dry for 72 hours. This was a non-issue in the other closets with the previous paint.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any ideas or experiences. We are ready to demo the whole thing down to the studs and start new....This will probably cost us about 5k...


You describe the smell as "rancid"…that's pretty serious. The make-up of paint is very capable of being a breeding ground for bacterial attack…and it's not that unusual of a situation - all manufactures battle it - and more often than "occasionally", a contaminated batch reaches the marketplace. If the contamination is from the paint, more often than not, the bacteria is harmless, other than it's foul smell that some have described as "rotten eggs", "sulphur", "death", "dog-vomit", etc. etc…

If you believe this is bacterial, putting another coat of paint over it will only exacerbate the problem, as it'll only feed the bacteria. The most effective way to treat (without major construction) is to first - kill the bacteria. I recommend spraying the surface down with a Lysol brand, no-rinse, disinfectant (kills on contact). It's important that the product be sprayed on as opposed to ragging, rolling, brushing or other type of app. Allow to dry thoroughly and apply again in the same manner.

Once dry, prime the surface with BIN Primer or Synthetic BIN - Do not use latex or oil primers as they will also feed the bacteria. Do not use Zinssers Mold Killing Primer (won't work, and not recommended by Zinsser). Best means of application again is to spray (low pressure) and not roll or brush. Allow to dry thoroughly - then apply a second app (same manner). Do not use odor-absorbing products - nor paint perfume additives...

After the second coat of BIN has dried, apply 1 or 2 coats of a high quality, acrylic paint (again, best if sprayed - but now should be able to be rolled safely).

Now - the expectations of you and the homeowner should be that the problem is gone, but not necessarily. Bacteria can be very stubborn, but even if you've killed the bacteria on the surface (Lysol), and created an impermeable seal to block out the necessary oxygen to survive (BIN) - and even if you've repainted with a product that won't necessarily provide add'l food (acrylic) - the bacteria can linger for a few to several more days before it has died off completely. You, and the homeowner, should notice a diminished odor presence, that decreases daily, until gone completely. Moving air helps. Sunlight helps.

The bacteria commonly found in paint, are generally harmless, and are most often the same bacteria that you find in food products around your home (eggs, potatoes, milk, etc.)…This bacteria colonizes quickly and grows rapidly - depriving bacteria from food and oxygen are the only way to absolutely ensure their demise.

The only thing you need worry about now is if the bacteria did not come in by way of the paint - that by painting the surface with the Behr product was only what fed the bacteria in the first place…now you got a different issue, and a more involved "abatement"…doubtful, but possible.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## PACman

I used to hate opening partial cans of anything Porter made. After a year or two they smelled so bad that when you opened them they damn near knocked you out. Terrible rotten milk smell. Damn it was nasty.


----------



## PACman

And as I said, Behr's paint smells terrible from the day it leaves the factory.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> And as I said, Behr's paint smells terrible from the day it leaves the factory.


I do remember one time years ago when I was just starting out and a customer supplied the paint for a job. Behr. It was kind of awkward when I was getting ready to pile this stuff on the walls and the customer walked in to find me with my face practically in the paint can and asked "Is everything ok?"

"I'm not quite sure..."


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I do remember one time years ago when I was just starting out and a customer supplied the paint for a job. Behr. It was kind of awkward when I was getting ready to pile this stuff on the walls and the customer walked in to find me with my face practically in the paint can and asked "Is everything ok?"
> 
> "I'm not quite sure..."[/QUOTE]
> 
> I feel that way every time I walk through Home despots paint department. I have literally open a can of Premium Plus Ultra in a paint store and had people ask me what smelled so bad within five minutes. I can prove this to anyone who would like to stop in.


----------



## PACman

I actually just opened up a can of Marquee, a can of Premium Plus Ultra, and a can of Premium Plus and took a big whiff of each. Guess what? They still reek of ammonia. I was wrong though. the Premium Plus does say low odor. It actually smells about half as bad as the other two. Meaning to say, it only about half knocked me out.
Off for a big whiff of Promar200 0-voc for my fourth ammonia dose of the day.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> Off for a big whiff of Promar200 0-voc for my fourth ammonia dose of the day.


Was nice knowing ya, friend.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Was nice knowing ya, friend.


I've got a bottle of dollar store ammonia that has less ammonia smell then the PM200 o voc has.


----------



## PACman

Dutch Boy Dura Clean smells like marijuana.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> Dutch Boy Dura Clean smells like marijuana.


I've got some customers I could run that by as a selling feature. Do tell!

Sadly, I've never heard of that paint and I'm sure they don't sell it around here.


----------



## straight_lines

br09891 said:


> Customer provided the paint as they wanted to match existing paint in their bedroom. We are now caught in the middle. Has anyone experienced this type of odor from an acrylic paint?


How could you possibly be caught in the middle? You just applied the paint they provided.


----------



## GR8painter

Can't tell you how many times I opened up a fresh can of valspar or behr only to find big globs of jelly paint. Really? I'll never...ever use crap from HD or Lowes, they should be banned from selling things they know nothing about, which is just about everything in the store. Ask two different people, and you'll get two completely different answers. The crew that works there are either washed up hacks, or people that have done some "home painting projects" and working there is torture for them. Everytime I go in for some cheap sundries, they try to talk me into buying paint, I totally laugh right in their faces.


----------



## Gough

We seemed to have wandered off topic....


----------



## jpcarr79

*Behr is GARBGE.*

Literally.....recycle though.


----------



## luny2nz

The non service you get, and the time wasted walking into a home depot is all I need.
Behr paint could be the best paint on the planet. My time is important to me.
I'm not going through the hassle.

This afternoon I called my paint rep because I needed another gallon for trim. It will be delivered to the job in the morning. 
Call home depot for that.
Oh-and to stick with the thread-I hear behr paint stinks.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> We seemed to have wandered off topic....


REALLY??????????????????????????


----------



## PACman

luny2nz said:


> The non service you get, and the time wasted walking into a home depot is all I need.
> Behr paint could be the best paint on the planet. My time is important to me.
> I'm not going through the hassle.
> 
> This afternoon I called my paint rep because I needed another gallon for trim. It will be delivered to the job in the morning.
> Call home depot for that.
> Oh-and to stick with the thread-I hear behr paint stinks.


It smells. Bottom line. If you can still smell in the first place after using Promar 200, stop by my store and take a whiff. Not one painter has taken me up on this in 25 years. And yeah, if you are a professional painter, Behr paint works pretty well. Even homeowners can do well with it. It is a very adequate product. Is HD service adequate? Most of the time no. There is a lot of people there to say hello to you though, so if you need that positive reinforcement from them, then have at it. Continue to be an adequate painter if you want because what the heck, it's just a job right? Anyone can do it, we can help!


----------



## PACman

I just checked them all again and guess what? They all still smell like cat pee.


----------



## daArch

just put a dead mouse under the carpet, in three days they won't notice the pickle smell.


----------



## Criard

I used this once, per request. It made the room smell like someone unloaded a couple cans of air freshener while the paint was drying but wasnt too strong after it cured.
https://www.rustoleum.com/en/produc...us-additives/paint-plus-paint-additive-scents


----------



## luny2nz

Proalliance coatings said:


> It smells. Bottom line. If you can still smell in the first place after using Promar 200, stop by my store and take a whiff. Not one painter has taken me up on this in 25 years. And yeah, if you are a professional painter, Behr paint works pretty well. Even homeowners can do well with it. It is a very adequate product. Is HD service adequate? Most of the time no. There is a lot of people there to say hello to you though, so if you need that positive reinforcement from them, then have at it. Continue to be an adequate painter if you want because what the heck, it's just a job right? Anyone can do it, we can help!


Not that it matters- I was referring my Kelly Moore rep. 
I don't use Behr paint.
I will not try to belittle anyone for using it,though.


----------



## chrisn

luny2nz said:


> Not that it matters- I was referring my Kelly Moore rep.
> I don't use Behr paint.
> I will not try to belittle anyone for using it,though.




I will, no problem


----------



## PACman

luny2nz said:


> Not that it matters- I was referring my Kelly Moore rep.
> I don't use Behr paint.
> I will not try to belittle anyone for using it,though.


Does Kelly Moore still smell like peanut butter? I always loved the smell of that paint.


----------



## PACman

luny2nz said:


> Not that it matters- I was referring my Kelly Moore rep.
> I don't use Behr paint.
> I will not try to belittle anyone for using it,though.




maybe I came off a little harsh, but the point I was trying to make was that if "adequate" was good enough for your business, then good for you. I can tell you after selling paint in SoCal for ten years, the words Behr and hack pretty much meant the same thing. Painters would use Old Quacker at $5.00 a gallon before they would use Behr.


----------



## PACman

If you painters were to spend a year or so in a store, and hear the heartbreaking stories that we hear about what people have to do and what they have to pay to fix problems they have had with behr paint, you would avoid it at all costs. That an Thompsons. I have had customers that had to spend three times as much as the initial paint job just to fix failures with behr. When they have a problem, what happens? They often won't call the original painter back because they feel like they have been screwed by that painter, or they bought the paint themselves and are embarrassed about it. So they go back to Home depot and what happens? If they are lucky it's "here's another gallon of crappy paint to fix your problem! Thank you for giving Home depot your money! Have a nice day! You CAN do it, we can help!" Then they call a real paint store for help. And we have to behr the bad news. ( see what I did there?). Crappy paint. Crappy prep. Expensive to fix. 80% of all product complaints I have heard in 30 years in paint stores have been about Behr and Thompson's. And people flock to buy them because they are constantly conditioned to do so.


----------



## daArch

ABSOLUTELY!

Although I worked retail before Behr was bastardized (bought in 1999 by the Masco Corporation - it wasn't bad prior to that), we did hear all the stories of people suffering from trying to redecorate on the cheap - only to cost themselves 2X to 4X more fixing it.

I've always loved this sign in Johnson Paint in Boston and should be prominently displayed in all re-decorating stores that sell premium products and doll out expert advice:


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> It smells. Bottom line. If you can still smell in the first place after using Promar 200, stop by my store and take a whiff. Not one painter has taken me up on this in 25 years. And yeah, if you are a professional painter, Behr paint works pretty well. Even homeowners can do well with it. It is a very adequate product. Is HD service adequate? Most of the time no. There is a lot of people there to say hello to you though, so if you need that positive reinforcement from them, then have at it. Continue to be an adequate painter if you want because what the heck, it's just a job right? Anyone can do it, we can help!


I actually had a painter take me up on this today. Long time SW user. I honestly thought I would have to call 911. He said he wondered why his nose burned every time he painted with 200.


----------



## Will22

Spoiled paint would smell obviously bad at the time it was applied- if it smelled bad it the can when it was wet, it should not have been applied. There is no indication from the OP that this is the case. Paint in box stores should be relatively good, as it turns over quite a bit. Keep ventilation going- aim the fan at the closet, to get air movement around the curing paint.


----------



## DrakeB

Will22 said:


> Spoiled paint would smell obviously bad at the time it was applied- if it smelled bad it the can when it was wet, it should not have been applied. There is no indication from the OP that this is the case. Paint in box stores should be relatively good, as it turns over quite a bit. Keep ventilation going- aim the fan at the closet, to get air movement around the curing paint.


Depending on sheen and price point this isn't necessarily true, as someone who's worked in the box store paint dept. in the past (help me forget, please). Plenty of stuff sits until it turns to crap, especially if the employees are trained to just push one product for every situation (they are, I'm afraid).


----------



## luny2nz

Proalliance coatings said:


> [/COLOR]maybe I came off a little harsh, but the point I was trying to make was that *if "adequate" was good enough for your business, then good for you.* I can tell you after selling paint in SoCal for ten years, the words Behr and hack pretty much meant the same thing. Painters would use* Old Quacker* at $5.00 a gallon before they would use Behr.


I use premium paint. Kelly more,Dunn Edwards,and when I have to, SW.
Yes,the paints I use are adequate.

Old Quacker is an aging duck.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

With some of our bigger jobs we will use oil Kilz which is owned by Behr and our rep will call out to Cali and order us a freshly mixed batch. We will be using the Marquee like I said more this winter and have already talked to the rep about ordering right from the factory. The last horror show we did we used Kilz Pro, most of the cans had tons of dust. Normally I would never take a product like that but we did and the paint was just fine, no clumps or chunks.

If you haven't yet given Kilz Pro a shot try it. I compare it to BM Superhide, not sure about SW or Cali since we wont touch SW and Cali lines around here are only the top, no contractor grade.


----------



## GR8painter

Behr is a premium paint to home owners only, because they don't know what good paint is. When they provide the paint, which is rare for me, and its used or anything other than a pro painter quality i.e.behr valspar glidden etc. I warn them there could be problems, be prepared.
those paints are consumer oriented, sticks to everything, covers everything, but workability is non existent, and homeowners know nothing about that. And that says nothing about product consistency, which is also absent. Not really knocking painters that use it, more like knocking the false advertising thats spoon fed to unsuspecting homeowners. Long as I'm on the same page with my customer when using these products, its all good.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

What's the best Behr paint for cabinets?


----------



## slinger58

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> What's the best Behr paint for cabinets?


THIS PAGE LEFT BLANK. 















:yes:


----------



## PaintersUnite

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> What's the best Behr paint for cabinets?


Product Data Sheet

I've never used it. But I would give it a shot on doors and trim first.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

Keep me posted. It will be interesting to hear how it goes.


----------



## Clearlycut

Funny how i cant get a behr dadt sheet with the actual ingredient ratios? This looks like instructions to me. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## PaintersUnite

Clearlycut said:


> *Funny how i cant get a behr dadt sheet with the actual ingredient ratios?* This looks like instructions to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Try this MSDS


----------



## slinger58

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Keep me posted. It will be interesting to hear how it goes.


You mean the blank page? Or that Behr alkyd that cleans up with water?


----------



## PaintersUnite

*BM - ADVANCE® Waterborne Interior Alkyd Paint*


ADVANCE offers the application and performance of traditional oil paint in a *waterborne formula that cleans up with soap and water.* It is a 100% alkyd formula water-dispersible alkyd developed with proprietary new resins that keep VOCs low even after tinting. It flows and levels like a traditional alkyd with the extended open-time required to achieve high-end finishes. ADVANCE is available in unlimited colors, giving you more ways than ever to achieve the perfect look on every job


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

slinger58 said:


> You mean the blank page? Or that Behr alkyd that cleans up with water?


 I got Painters Unite fired up so there's no blank pages happening around here.


----------



## slinger58

PaintersUnite said:


> *BM - ADVANCE® Waterborne Interior Alkyd Paint*
> 
> 
> ADVANCE offers the application and performance of traditional oil paint in a *waterborne formula that cleans up with soap and water.* It is a 100% alkyd formula water-dispersible alkyd developed with proprietary new resins that keep VOCs low even after tinting. It flows and levels like a traditional alkyd with the extended open-time required to achieve high-end finishes. ADVANCE is available in unlimited colors, giving you more ways than ever to achieve the perfect look on every job





ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I got Painters Unite fired up so there's no blank pages happening around here.


Lol. Yeah, I thought this was a Behr thread and now we're talking BM.


----------



## luny2nz

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Yeah, I thought this was a Behr thread and now we're talking BM.


A "stinky" behr thread. I guess a BM would be stinky too,though.:whistling2:
I keep waiting for the op to chime in and tell us how he fixed the problem.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

luny2nz said:


> A "stinky" behr thread. I guess a BM would be stinky too,though.:whistling2:
> I keep waiting for the op to chime in and tell us how he fixed the problem.


He starts reading the comments and gets lost as to what the original topic was about.


----------



## Clearlycut

PaintersUnite said:


> Try this MSDS


 
Thanks bro! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## TJ Paint

I'll save you $4500... Get a gal of coverstain primer, apply primer and let it rest overnight. Get a gal of Natura color matched. Apply 2 coats.

You're welcome.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I still like Bills dead mouse under the carpet idea better....


----------



## TJ Paint

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I still like Bills dead mouse under the carpet idea better....


Well aren't you two just cool as a cucumber dipped in hotsauce...


----------



## chrisn

PaintersUnite said:


> Product Data Sheet
> 
> I've never used it. But I would give it a shot on doors and trim first.


completely lost me @ Professional quality:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We did touch ups on a job the old painter walk off of. Little did we know at the time he was stiffed $45 grand from the GC. Every can of paint left behind had a strange strong oder. Come to find out the painter and his crew used the cans as their bathrooms. We didn't use that paint, I figured literally brushing and rolling crap most likely wouldn't work.


----------



## PACman

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> What's the best Behr paint for cabinets?


the empty cans are great.


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> With some of our bigger jobs we will use oil Kilz which is owned by Behr and our rep will call out to Cali and order us a freshly mixed batch. We will be using the Marquee like I said more this winter and have already talked to the rep about ordering right from the factory. The last horror show we did we used Kilz Pro, most of the cans had tons of dust. Normally I would never take a product like that but we did and the paint was just fine, no clumps or chunks.
> 
> If you haven't yet given Kilz Pro a shot try it. I compare it to BM Superhide, not sure about SW or Cali since we wont touch SW and Cali lines around here are only the top, no contractor grade.


I noticed that other Cali dealers don't consider stocking their contractor lines, and I can't really figure it out. Even though I bash Behr, I really think that there is a purpose for every grade of paint. I have in the past made a good profit selling cheap ass barn paint to the gypsy painters and I would do it again if I had the chance. Cali has a paint line under the Progress paint name that is very competitively priced and a good quality commercial line, that I am going to carry this spring. There is a possibility that some Cali stores don't have this available to them as these are made at the old Greyseal and Kurfees plants. The mindset with most independent dealers is to make more money selling fewer gallons of high end paint, but you severely limit your market that way. At that point you are selling to less than 20% of the available paint market, when I believe you are better off selling to 20% of the entire market. If I can sell 20% of what my local SW store sells, I will be doing ok.


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> He starts reading the comments and gets lost as to what the original topic was about.


me Too.


----------



## PACman

It's almost like we're all sitting around drinking beer while we're posting or something.


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> We did touch ups on a job the old painter walk off of. Little did we know at the time he was stiffed $45 grand from the GC. Every can of paint left behind had a strange strong oder. Come to find out the painter and his crew used the cans as their bathrooms. We didn't use that paint, I figured literally brushing and rolling crap most likely wouldn't work.


That would be an improvement to the smell of.....
Aw nevermind.


----------



## PACman

Actually I have found that the Marquee is pretty good paint. Covers well, little hard to apply, still smells though. And several cans I have bought HAVE SERIOUS SEEDING ISSUES! I have brushed, rolled, and done drawdowns of 4 different colors in 4 different sheens bought at 3 different stores and it all feels like 320 grit sand paper when it dries. Beware! You have been warned about their random quality control in the past.
An how do they make a paint that is so thick in the can run off the brush like a fire hose when you get to the wall? It defies physics!


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've got some customers I could run that by as a selling feature. Do tell!
> 
> Sadly, I've never heard of that paint and I'm sure they don't sell it around here.


they sell it at menard's.


----------



## Gough

Proalliance coatings said:


> Actually I have found that the Marquee is pretty good paint. Covers well, little hard to apply, still smells though. And several cans I have bought HAVE SERIOUS SEEDING ISSUES! I have brushed, rolled, and done drawdowns of 4 different colors in 4 different sheens bought at 3 different stores and it all feels like 320 grit sand paper when it dries. Beware! You have been warned about their random quality control in the past.
> * An how do they make a paint that is so thick in the can run off the brush like a fire hose when you get to the wall? It defies physics!*


I think part of that is to get HO's to feel that they're getting great paint..."Look how thick it is!" We also noticed rheological changes in a number of products when the VOC rules came into place. I don't think that was a coincidence.

A lot of paints are "non-Newtonian fluids", the viscosity is dependent on the shear conditions. What you see in that product is admittedly extreme.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's almost like we're all sitting around drinking beer while we're posting or something.


Posted at 7:27 AM. You're a true painter at heart <3 :thumbup:


----------



## DrakeB

cdpainting said:


> We did touch ups on a job the old painter walk off of. Little did we know at the time he was stiffed $45 grand from the GC. Every can of paint left behind had a strange strong oder. Come to find out the painter and his crew used the cans as their bathrooms. We didn't use that paint, I figured literally brushing and rolling crap most likely wouldn't work.


Must... resist urge to snark... about 'some' paint already being crap... :devil2:


----------



## Bender

Proalliance coatings said:


> It's almost like we're all sitting around drinking beer while we're posting or something.


A man of common sense.


----------



## futtyos

*Try an ozone generator*



br09891 said:


> Customer provided the paint as they wanted to match existing paint in their bedroom. We are now caught in the middle. Has anyone experienced this type of odor from an acrylic paint?


I use Behr most of the time and have not had any odor problems that stick in my memory, but who knows what the future may bring. If I were you I would rent or buy an ozone generator and let that thing run in the painted areas for a couple of days. Check out this link: http://ozoneexperts.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=Paint_odor

futtyos


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> I think part of that is to get HO's to feel that they're getting great paint..."Look how thick it is!" We also noticed rheological changes in a number of products when the VOC rules came into place. I don't think that was a coincidence.
> 
> A lot of paints are "non-Newtonian fluids", the viscosity is dependent on the shear conditions. What you see in that product is admittedly extreme.


You should see what some of the weird ass O voc colorants can do. You can barely get some of them to pour out of the can but when they get shot out of the tint machine they are runny as hell. Almost like going through the orifice alters their rheology permanently. It's weird. The Trillion magenta that Cali uses is like silly putty when you shake it, but if you shoot some through the tint machine onto a piece of paper, it is more like milk in consistency.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> You should see what some of the weird ass O voc colorants can do. You can barely get some of them to pour out of the can but when they get shot out of the tint machine they are runny as hell. Almost like going through the orifice alters their rheology permanently. It's weird. The Trillion magenta that Cali uses is like silly putty when you shake it, but if you shoot some through the tint machine onto a piece of paper, it is more like milk in consistency.


Some of the BM ones are interesting, too. Some are really thick and others are really thin, but they all seem to become the exact same once they hit the surface of the paint.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Some of the BM ones are interesting, too. Some are really thick and others are really thin, but they all seem to become the exact same once they hit the surface of the paint.


Yeah those Gennex colorants are strange for sure.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Proalliance coatings said:


> Yeah those Gennex colorants are strange for sure.


I've noticed something over the past few years with BM paint that's really starting to annoy me. Every now and again when you're rolling out a wall, you get a tiny little nugget of colourant on your roller cover. If you don't catch it right away it starts to make little dots all over the place and you really have to work quick to either wipe it off or mash it out to blend in. I've asked the folks at my BM store about this and they say I'm the only one that's mentioned it. I can't imagine that nobody else has experienced this.

It's not from the can not being shaken enough because I've asked them to shake them twice and still get the same thing. Happens with both Ben and Regal.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've noticed something over the past few years with BM paint that's really starting to annoy me. Every now and again when you're rolling out a wall, you get a tiny little nugget of colourant on your roller cover. If you don't catch it right away it starts to make little dots all over the place and you really have to work quick to either wipe it off or mash it out to blend in. I've asked the folks at my BM store about this and they say I'm the only one that's mentioned it. I can't imagine that nobody else has experienced this.
> 
> It's not from the can not being shaken enough because I've asked them to shake them twice and still get the same thing. Happens with both Ben and Regal.


Your paint store isn't cleaning their nozzle heads regularly enough, or not purging their colorants daily. Guarantee you that's the problem. Gennex colorants dry out if they're exposed to air, and even though the nozzles have a little cover with water and a sponge they'll still dry sometimes. You need to clean them with a pick or every once in a while they'll shoot some dried colorant into a can (which is bad, obviously). I'm guessing it probably happens when you're the first person in the morning to get paint.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

It happen to me too few times, I find it with pastel colors specially pink. Also when the color has to much Magenta to it.


----------



## DrakeB

Speaking of which, I haven't done mine yet today X=


----------



## DrakeB

PremierPaintingMa said:


> It happen to me too few times, I find it with pastel colors specially pink. Also when the color has to much Magenta to it.


Magenta is both infrequently used and one of the thicker ones, which probably contributes to the problem if it's not cleaned/purged.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

Woodford said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't done mine yet today X=


Go to work


----------



## Wildbill7145

Woodford said:


> Your paint store isn't cleaning their nozzle heads regularly enough, or not purging their colorants daily. Guarantee you that's the problem. Gennex colorants dry out if they're exposed to air, and even though the nozzles have a little cover with water and a sponge they'll still dry sometimes. You need to clean them with a pick or every once in a while they'll shoot some dried colorant into a can (which is bad, obviously). I'm guessing it probably happens when you're the first person in the morning to get paint.


Hmm. I've asked them about cleaning the nozzles regularly and they say they do it every morning. I've seen them doing it many times so it would appear to be a routine they go through. I've had this happen when I've been the first one grabbing paint in the morning or the last one before the shop closes. At the end of the day I suspect you're right though.

One thing, if you grab one of those little nuggets off the wall or your roller cover and wipe it off on your pants! Wow. Gives you an incredible appreciation for how strong colourants are! Do not throw your pants in the wash as soon as you get home. Your wife will not appreciate it.


----------



## DrakeB

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm. I've asked them about cleaning the nozzles regularly and they say they do it every morning. I've seen them doing it many times so it would appear to be a routine they go through. I've had this happen when I've been the first one grabbing paint in the morning or the last one before the shop closes. At the end of the day I suspect you're right though.
> 
> One thing, if you grab one of those little nuggets off the wall or your roller cover and wipe it off on your pants! Wow. Gives you an incredible appreciation for how strong colourants are! Do not throw your pants in the wash as soon as you get home. Your wife will not appreciate it.


Heh, yah, Gennex colorants aren't messing around. Only nice thing is that they clean up nice if you catch it right away. Get that crap all over my hands (which I'm not crazy about if I'm honest) but it washes right off just like the paint, assuming you get it quick enough.


----------



## DrakeB

Their canisters may also need cleaning. You can get dried bits of colorant up at the top of them, and then you add another can of tint and some of the dried stuff gets washed in. Then it just dispenses it out with the liquid, but it won't ever dissolve again. Most places don't do their canisters more than once a year, but if they're having trouble they might need to.


----------



## daArch

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've noticed something over the past few years with BM paint that's really starting to annoy me. Every now and again when you're rolling out a wall, you get a tiny little nugget of colourant on your roller cover. If you don't catch it right away it starts to make little dots all over the place and you really have to work quick to either wipe it off or mash it out to blend in. I've asked the folks at my BM store about this and they say I'm the only one that's mentioned it. I can't imagine that nobody else has experienced this.
> 
> It's not from the can not being shaken enough because I've asked them to shake them twice and still get the same thing. Happens with both Ben and Regal.


"This is the first time we've had that complaint" 








This plagued us decades ago, ain't nuthin new. One of the reasons to strain ALL paint before using and then to box all to be used for the coat being applied. Nylon stockings are usually fine enough to get those "nuggets" out.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've noticed something over the past few years with BM paint that's really starting to annoy me. Every now and again when you're rolling out a wall, you get a tiny little nugget of colourant on your roller cover. If you don't catch it right away it starts to make little dots all over the place and you really have to work quick to either wipe it off or mash it out to blend in. I've asked the folks at my BM store about this and they say I'm the only one that's mentioned it. I can't imagine that nobody else has experienced this.
> 
> It's not from the can not being shaken enough because I've asked them to shake them twice and still get the same thing. Happens with both Ben and Regal.


I see this at low sales places. I always strain the paint especially if the paint stores sales are low.


----------



## Wildbill7145

cdpainting said:


> I see this at low sales places. I always strain the paint especially if the paint stores sales are low.


This could very well be the answer right here. It's a pretty small store and it's right beside the local building supply store where a lot of contractors/builders, etc. do business. I just can't force myself to go there because all they sell is Para, which in my opinion is garbage.

At the end of the day, it doesn't happen all the time and when it does I guess it gives me something to grumble about to myself.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> Your paint store isn't cleaning their nozzle heads regularly enough, or not purging their colorants daily. Guarantee you that's the problem. Gennex colorants dry out if they're exposed to air, and even though the nozzles have a little cover with water and a sponge they'll still dry sometimes. You need to clean them with a pick or every once in a while they'll shoot some dried colorant into a can (which is bad, obviously). I'm guessing it probably happens when you're the first person in the morning to get paint.


They really need to stay on top of cleaning their tint machines and especially keeping the sponge in the little water cup wet. It will dry out, and unlike a more traditional colorant, it will not disperse or break up when it is shaken. This is why everyone is supposed to have a "closed circuit, approved" tint machine to have the Gennex colorants. Same with my Cali Trillion colorants. Some stores have tried to use it in manual tint machines, and had big problems with hard pieces or small drips causing mis-tints. I use a manual machine with it, but I can keep on top of it and clean it every morning. I also clean every nozzle I use every time I tint something. As you can imagine, a hardware store or a store with a lot of part timers is going to have a hard time getting these things done.


----------



## PACman

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm. I've asked them about cleaning the nozzles regularly and they say they do it every morning. I've seen them doing it many times so it would appear to be a routine they go through. I've had this happen when I've been the first one grabbing paint in the morning or the last one before the shop closes. At the end of the day I suspect you're right though.
> 
> One thing, if you grab one of those little nuggets off the wall or your roller cover and wipe it off on your pants! Wow. Gives you an incredible appreciation for how strong colourants are! Do not throw your pants in the wash as soon as you get home. Your wife will not appreciate it.


Or if it is magenta, you'll have nice pink socks and undies!


----------



## PACman

cdpainting said:


> I see this at low sales places. I always strain the paint especially if the paint stores sales are low.


Yeah the tint machine sits and you get dried colorant in places you normally wouldn't. That and since they aren't tinting much paint it doesn't seem important to do the maintenance on a machine they may not use all day. Wrong attitude but it happens.


----------



## PACman

Any way back to the original topic! Remember that? I sure wish I could spend a couple of days on a job where they are using Behr. Any one in North central Ohio looking for some free labor? Honestly, I seem to be missing something here. I just painted the hallway behind my office with white Marquee on one side and Premium Plus on the other side. Both walls were partially painted with a beige mis-tint while I was trying out some new rollers and brushes. (I actually try everything I sell before I bring it in, imagine your SW college boys doing that!) IT SMELLED LIKE CAT PEE JUST LIKE IT DOES IN THE CAN! And, after letting it dry for 2 hours, I can still see the color of the beige shadowing through it. and it still smells! Again, I must be missing something. I had painted a large color/brush test wall earlier today with some Cali Propaint flat that I use as a touch-up for the cheap Valspar paint they painted my store with, and it hid like ten different colors in one coat. It wasn't straight white, it has a little black and some umber in it, but I find it hard to believe there is such a difference between a tinted low end contractor paint and two of the top selling paints in the country! Again, what am I missing. There is a post on here about CalPro 2000 not covering in four coats and it is a grade above ProPaint? Tis' a mystery.


----------



## PACman

And I used the same 1/2" Profab in all of it. After I used it with the Propaint this morning, I cleaned it, spun it, and used it still damp in the Behr.


----------



## PACman

And FYI, the cali Propaint smells like Play Doh. Which makes me hungry for some reason.


----------



## DrakeB

Proalliance coatings said:


> And FYI, the cali Propaint smells like Play Doh. Which makes me hungry for some reason.


Explains so much


----------



## DrakeB

I dunno what the BM paint smells like. Advance smells a bit like a normal oil paint, but the latex stuff... well... most of it doesn't have much of an odor. If I shove my face right into the can I can definitely smell it, but it's not quite as sharp as others. Natura doesn't smell like anything, I have to actually touch my nose to it to get a scent.


----------



## DrakeB

Gennex colorants all stink in different ways, though. Proof that VOC free and scent free are not the same thing (once again).


----------



## TKbrush

Was there any new carpet installed? Paint wouldnt smell that bad..i know behr has that acryllic smell...but not like carpets.


----------



## BuckeyePainter

Well I guess the answer to the old question "Does the Behr chit in the woods?" is no. It chits on whatever surface you've painted. At least that's what it smells like. Lol 😀😀😀😀


----------



## PaintersUnite

Worked with BEHR today. Low odor and no complaints.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjvTSIZ3uBk


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> Worked with BEHR today. Low odor and no complaints.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjvTSIZ3uBk


Haha! that's a good one! Can I come up and work for a day with you and see how you did it? I can't smell anything from your video, sorry. Now I have customers smelling it and they think it's the paint I sell.


----------



## DrakeB

Should have recorded in Smellovision, PaintersUntie.


----------



## chrisn

no comment


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> no comment


I believe this to be a first! Chrisn has no comment.

That does raise a serious question, does posting a comment "no comment" constitute making a comment?


----------



## SemiproJohn

If you choose not to decide
You still have made a choice.

Brownie points for anyone knowing where I lifted those lines from.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> I believe this to be a first! Chrisn has no comment.
> 
> That does raise a serious question, does posting a comment "no comment" constitute making a comment?


yes indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## DrakeB

SemiproJohn said:


> If you choose not to decide
> You still have made a choice.
> 
> Brownie points for anyone knowing where I lifted those lines from.


Rush, the song Free Will. You just quoted my favorite song of all time, thank you, that made my morning. :notworthy:


----------



## SemiproJohn

Woodford said:


> Rush, the song Free Will. You just quoted my favorite song of all time, thank you, that made my morning. :notworthy:


And you just made my afternoon! :thumbsup:


Free Will is one of my all-time favorites as well. And the guitar solo is my very favorite from Alex Lifeson.


----------



## mudbone

PaintersUnite said:


> Worked with BEHR today. Low odor and no complaints.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjvTSIZ3uBk


Agree:yes::thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

Proalliance coatings said:


> If you painters were to spend a year or so in a store, and hear the heartbreaking stories that we hear about what people have to do and what they have to pay to fix problems they have had with behr paint, you would avoid it at all costs. That an Thompsons. I have had customers that had to spend three times as much as the initial paint job just to fix failures with behr. When they have a problem, what happens? They often won't call the original painter back because they feel like they have been screwed by that painter, or they bought the paint themselves and are embarrassed about it. So they go back to Home depot and what happens? If they are lucky it's "here's another gallon of crappy paint to fix your problem! Thank you for giving Home depot your money! Have a nice day! You CAN do it, we can help!" Then they call a real paint store for help. And we have to behr the bad news. ( see what I did there?). Crappy paint. Crappy prep. Expensive to fix. 80% of all product complaints I have heard in 30 years in paint stores have been about Behr and Thompson's. And people flock to buy them because they are constantly conditioned to do so.


Bad news behrs!


----------



## Krittterkare

Home buyer tonight talked about one of their other homes out of state said they can always smell the paint when it gets warm and I mentioned Behr and they said that is what was used lol.

I did a bad exterior wall one time that required a heavy spray and backbrush coat and came back to the wall and every defect I backbrshed had sagged, same doing exterior window trim when cooler out, you can not build it high enough to cover with out the risk of sagging.

But I do swear by their water based solid deck stain and will use it and the idiots working behind the paint counter at Depot rival the idiots behind the counter at many paint stores. 
When I see homeowners at paint stores like Kwall or Sherwin buying 5 or 10 gallons of interior paint and the salespeople let them walk out with a flimsy roller pan instead of a roller grate and a plastic drop cloth and the cheapest 2 inch brush for cutting in and a cheap 6 pack of thin roller covers I think the salespeople do not know, or care, or know to care. 
Roller pans and the other mentioned tools would be stupid for pros to use why would they let homeowners go through the pain of using them as well.


----------



## DrakeB

Krittterkare said:


> When I see homeowners at paint stores like Kwall or Sherwin buying 5 or 10 gallons of interior paint and the salespeople let them walk out with a flimsy roller pan instead of a roller grate and a plastic drop cloth and the cheapest 2 inch brush for cutting in and a cheap 6 pack of thin roller covers I think the salespeople do not know, or care, or know to care.
> Roller pans and the other mentioned tools would be stupid for pros to use why would they let homeowners go through the pain of using them as well.


Keep in mind there are some people who are utterly set in their ways and refuse to buy quality sundries. I have... maybe 2 or 3 customers like that who've "always done it that way" and "works fine for them." Sometimes people are just too stubborn/stupid to be convinced to use the right tools for the job.

I think we've seen some pros that are the same way around these parts, as well


----------



## PACman

Krittterkare said:


> Home buyer tonight talked about one of their other homes out of state said they can always smell the paint when it gets warm and I mentioned Behr and they said that is what was used lol.
> 
> I did a bad exterior wall one time that required a heavy spray and backbrush coat and came back to the wall and every defect I backbrshed had sagged, same doing exterior window trim when cooler out, you can not build it high enough to cover with out the risk of sagging.
> 
> But I do swear by their water based solid deck stain and will use it and the idiots working behind the paint counter at Depot rival the idiots behind the counter at many paint stores.
> When I see homeowners at paint stores like Kwall or Sherwin buying 5 or 10 gallons of interior paint and the salespeople let them walk out with a flimsy roller pan instead of a roller grate and a plastic drop cloth and the cheapest 2 inch brush for cutting in and a cheap 6 pack of thin roller covers I think the salespeople do not know, or care, or know to care.
> Roller pans and the other mentioned tools would be stupid for pros to use why would they let homeowners go through the pain of using them as well.


I have often given a customer one gallon free to entice them to buy top line painting tools. I would rather sell someone a $15.00 gallon of paint and a $15.00 paint brush than a $50.00 gallon and a $4.00 brush.


----------



## mudbone

No.1. Customers have no business painting!


----------



## mudbone

I will never behr another name!


----------



## PACman

mudbone said:


> No.1. Customers have no business painting!


How true. But what about "you can do it! We can help!"


----------



## daArch

Proalliance coatings said:


> How true. But what about "you can do it! We can help!"


Ah, but does HD's tag line say ANYTHING about doing it RIGHT ?!?!?! :no: :no:


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> Ah, but does HD's tag line say ANYTHING about doing it RIGHT ?!?!?! :no: :no:


It doesn't? I'll be damned! Who would have thought.


----------



## PACman

This whole behr thing reminds me of the time I was in Tijuana with a couple of buddies of mine, and in a bar one of them asked for a Corona. The bartender gave him a puzzled look and asked him,( in Spanish which I will translate for you), "why would we serve that crap?"


----------



## TJ Paint

Proalliance coatings said:


> This whole behr thing reminds me of the time I was in Tijuana with a couple of buddies of mine, and in a bar one of them asked for a Corona. The bartender gave him a puzzled look and asked him,( in Spanish which I will translate for you), "why would we serve that crap?"


I wonder if Richmond is reading this..


----------



## Different Strokes

There are learning curves to some paints, top of the line and bottom of the barrel. Each can easily be screwed up. Home owners don't discriminate.


----------



## Gough

Different Strokes said:


> There are learning curves to some paints, top of the line and bottom of the barrel. Each can easily be screwed up. Home owners don't discriminate.


Going back to the OP, do the homeowners put the paint on in such a way that it smells bad? Just wondering.


----------



## Different Strokes

Gough said:


> Going back to the OP, do the homeowners put the paint on in such a way that it smells bad? Just wondering.


There was an OP?

Here's the learning curve with Behr. A. Water it down a bit. B. Don't use it unless you don't mind the risk of your house smelling like a litter box for weeks. 

I painted a room with it about 12 years ago in my own home. If was horrible smelling.


----------



## PACman

In all honesty, I just rolled a wall with some P&L yesterday and it smelled like I peed a little. Maybe it was because I was laughing at the time.


----------



## PACman

Just a side note, not to de-rail the thread,(LOL), but I just picked up the march issue of consumer reports magazine, and guess which brands where at the top again? I find it amazing, that they claim it takes them at least 3 years to do their testing, (you can actually read this in last march's issue.) but somehow they put Marquee at the top of the list? They use ten criteria in their test, and there is no mention of any kind of smell test. (MPI and industry standards use in excess of three hundred test criteria, fyi.)


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> Just a side note, not to de-rail the thread,(LOL), but I just picked up the march issue of consumer reports magazine, and guess which brands where at the top again? I find it amazing, that they claim it takes them at least 3 years to do their testing, (you can actually read this in last march's issue.) but somehow they put Marquee at the top of the list? They use ten criteria in their test, and there is no mention of any kind of smell test. (MPI and industry standards use in excess of three hundred test criteria, fyi.)


I wonder if Milwaukee's Best will be the top American beer again?
Or if Ferrari will be the worst sports car? ( slightly edging out Lamborghini)


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

I'd have to drive past my favorite Benjamin Moore store, and a Sherwin Williams to get to my nearest Home Depot. I live ~10-15 minutes from all three. I can call/text in my paint order for BM right before I leave my house and know it will be ready for me when I arrive, properly tinted and ready to go. I can call/text in an order for delivery including paint (no minimum) and sundries at BM. Given all of that, I don't think there is anything that could ever sway me to the Behr, Home Depot experience, including price. I'd want to slit my wrists after a few days. It makes me feel sorry for the guys who actually choose that route, because the state of there local paint stores must be awful.


----------



## PACman

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'd have to drive past my favorite Benjamin Moore store, and a Sherwin Williams to get to my nearest Home Depot. I live ~10-15 minutes from all three. I can call/text in my paint order for BM right before I leave my house and know it will be ready for me when I arrive, properly tinted and ready to go. I can call/text in an order for delivery including paint (no minimum) and sundries at BM. Given all of that, I don't think there is anything that could ever sway me to the Behr, Home Depot experience, including price. I'd want to slit my wrists after a few days. It makes me feel sorry for the guys who actually choose that route, because the state of there local paint stores must be awful.


All they need is people to run the register and stock the shelves, remember.


----------



## daArch

Gough said:


> Going back to the OP, do the homeowners put the paint on in such a way that it smells bad? Just wondering.


Let me see . . . .pyss-poor DIY'er uses pyss-poor applicators with pyss-poor paint and y'all wonder WHY it smells like cat pee ??? 

The only surprise I see is that it doesn't smell like schitt, 'cause that's what it looks like.


----------



## PACman

Proalliance coatings said:


> In all honesty, I just rolled a wall with some P&L yesterday and it smelled like I peed a little. Maybe it was because I was laughing at the time.


I really need to stop reading consumer reports before I paint!


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> I really need to stop reading consumer reports before I paint!


nobody should be reading that crap for any reason


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> nobody should be reading that crap for any reason


Hey, it puts me in the mood on the toilet if you get what I mean.


----------



## Krittterkare

Gough said:


> Going back to the OP, do the homeowners put the paint on in such a way that it smells bad? Just wondering.


I Hear Ya, How could a homeowner put on a coat that stinks vs a professional that would know how to put on a stink free coat?

I think from my observations of Behr is it is a differnt animal, it is a completely different paint from normal latex and I do think on a chemical and scientific level it just may be a superior paint. Though I do not use it unless the customer supplies it I can say it stinks, but so does any oil based material people swear by or any stinky ammonia smelling material though Behr just smells different.

As I apply Behr I think it has a tighter bond then regular latex.


----------



## PACman

Krittterkare said:


> I Hear Ya, How could a homeowner put on a coat that stinks vs a professional that would know how to put on a stink free coat?
> 
> I think from my observations of Behr is it is a differnt animal, it is a completely different paint from normal latex and I do think on a chemical and scientific level it just may be a superior paint. Though I do not use it unless the customer supplies it I can say it stinks, but so does any oil based material people swear by or any stinky ammonia smelling material though Behr just smells different.
> 
> As I apply Behr I think it has a tighter bond then regular latex.


Maybe stay away from using a Whizz roller with Behr?


----------



## CRS

Kilz perhaps.... original, solvent version. Very effective at neutralizing smoke/nicotine odors. Doubt it's a "rancid" issue. Most likely cosolvent entrapment in combo with their acrylic polymer. Would eventually go away....
The nature of the good old solvent stain blockers might be your best option if the job is time critical.


----------



## DrakeB

Krittterkare said:


> I do think on a chemical and scientific level it just may be a superior paint.


I can't tell if this is sarcasm or serious. I can swallow people saying Behr is "good enough" but superior


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or serious. I can swallow people saying Behr is "good enough" but superior


Adequate is my favorite word for it.


----------



## chrisn

Proalliance coatings said:


> Adequate is my favorite word for it.


as mudbone would say "bearly"


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

I don't know about the paint, but Behr PT threads sure are durable.


----------



## PACman

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I don't know about the paint, but Behr PT threads sure are durable.


I'm sure most of them last longer then their deck stains.


----------



## PACman

Woodford said:


> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or serious. I can swallow people saying Behr is "good enough" but superior


Dude, clear your inbox.


----------



## PACman

I just brushed and rolled some P&L Prohide silver ceiling paint, and honest to god it smells like bubble gum. They should put that on the label.


----------



## Brianjson

*bad smell*

Have you tried an O3 generator?


----------



## timsluck

*There is a possibility that the paint has a spoiled odor, lack of preservative. T*

Try Sherwin Williams Harmony, Odor reducing paint



br09891 said:


> We just completed a project which was a interior closet renovation. Please note we completed two other closets in this home about a month ago with no issues.
> 
> The closet was custom built out of 3/4" birch plywood, sanded etc. This round we used Behr Paint and Primer in 1 - Interior Matte finish. The color is light tan.
> 
> The project has been 100% complete for 4 days now. We have had the closet and accompanying bedroom cleared out for this entire time, with a box fan in the window for ventilation.
> 
> Problem - The whole room smells rancid. To me it smells like pickles. We can not get the odor to go away. This is a huge issue as the owners are not able to move back into the room. We have tried repainting with the paint and the same issue came back today. Note we let the area dry for 72 hours. This was a non-issue in the other closets with the previous paint.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any ideas or experiences. We are ready to demo the whole thing down to the studs and start new....This will probably cost us about 5k...


----------



## timsluck

Try Sherwin Williams Harmony Odor absorbing paint. The Behr product might have lost it's presevative/ammonia that prevents spoiling in the can.


----------



## IL_Painter

Proalliance coatings said:


> Dutch Boy Dura Clean smells like marijuana.


sadly i have to disagree with this...to me it smells like money! :whistling2:


----------



## Gerard's

GR8painter said:


> Problem #1- Behr paint. Why are you using a consumer based product made from 100% crap. Worst thing to do is finish off a nice and probably expensive project with an inferior paint. Get out of home depot and lowes and get yourself to a real paint store.


Son, you obviously do not have the slightest clue what a quality paint is or is not. Behr paint happens to be the top consumer choice by far for quality and price. Your lack of experience and knowledge has allowed your local paint stores to reel you and your wallet in. We have been using Behr paint for years. The problem with the closet is BIRCH PLYWOOD! It carries a lingering odor just as cedar plywood does, by the way is what should have been used and NOT painted.


----------



## daArch

Gerard's said:


> Son, you obviously do not have the slightest clue what a quality paint is or is not. Behr paint happens to be the top consumer choice by far for quality and price. Your lack of experience and knowledge has allowed your local paint stores to reel you and your wallet in. We have been using Behr paint for years. The problem with the closet is BIRCH PLYWOOD! It carries a lingering odor just as cedar plywood does, by the way is what should have been used and NOT painted.


We try to use respect when talking to other participants here on PT, please, (as stated in the forum posting rules http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_postingrules)

if you wish to be treated with respect, kindly observe that courtesy when addressing other members of this community.

thank you

And BTW, if you could allow yourself a little time, you would be interested in searching the overall impression that the quality oriented professionals here on PT have about Behr. It does differ a wee bit from yours.


----------



## PACman

IL_Painter said:


> sadly i have to disagree with this...to me it smells like money! :whistling2:


Yup!


----------



## PACman

daArch said:


> We try to use respect when talking to other participants here on PT, please, (as stated in the forum posting rules http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_postingrules)
> 
> if you wish to be treated with respect, kindly observe that courtesy when addressing other members of this community.
> 
> thank you
> 
> And BTW, if you could allow yourself a little time, you would be interested in searching the overall impression that the quality oriented professionals here on PT have about Behr. It does differ a wee bit from yours.


You gotta play nice with bears. They can bite.


----------



## PACman

Gerard's said:


> Son, you obviously do not have the slightest clue what a quality paint is or is not. Behr paint happens to be the top consumer choice by far for quality and price. Your lack of experience and knowledge has allowed your local paint stores to reel you and your wallet in. We have been using Behr paint for years. The problem with the closet is BIRCH PLYWOOD! It carries a lingering odor just as cedar plywood does, by the way is what should have been used and NOT painted.


I had and aunt that had a house that was built in the mid fifty's, that had a type of birch ply paneling. It had been coated with shellac, and that house still always had a weird, kind of cat pee smell. I had completely forgotten that until you mentioned it.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> We try to use respect when talking to other participants here on PT, please, (as stated in the forum posting rules http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_postingrules)
> 
> if you wish to be treated with respect, kindly observe that courtesy when addressing other members of this community.
> 
> thank you
> 
> And BTW, if you could allow yourself a little time, you would be interested in searching the overall impression that the quality oriented professionals here on PT have about Behr. It does differ a wee bit from yours.


just the tiniest wee bit:whistling2:


----------



## Gough

I think I may have found the answer to why rabid Behr boosters don't think Behr smells. ..and also why they react so strongly when someone disses "their brand".

http://www.neuroscientificallychallenged.com/blog/2014/02/is-cat-poop-making-us-crazy


----------



## PaintersUnite

daArch said:


> We try to use respect when talking to other participants here on PT, please, (as stated in the forum posting rules http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_postingrules)
> 
> if you wish to be treated with respect, kindly observe that courtesy when addressing other members of this community.
> 
> thank you
> 
> And BTW, if you could allow yourself a little time, you would be interested in searching the overall impression that the quality oriented professionals here on PT have about Behr. It does differ a wee bit from yours.


And if my memory is correct, you haven't painted in 20 years? Have you taken into account, BEHR paints have been improved since the last time you dabbled with their products? Try the BEHR again, in the year 2015, you will be surprised (specifically try BEHR Premium Plus *Ultra*). Just ask TJ, CDpainting, Mudbone, journeymen painter, etc. 

I've used over 60 gallons of BEHR Ultra this year alone (at $32 per gallon), including my own place, and I have no complaints nor do my clients.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PaintersUnite said:


> And if my memory is correct, you haven't painted in 20 years? Have you taken into account, BEHR paints have been improved since the last time you dabbled with their products? Try the BEHR again, in the year 2015, you will be surprised (specifically try BEHR Premium Plus *Ultra*). Just ask TJ, CDpainting, Mudbone, journeymen painter, etc.
> 
> I've used over 60 gallons of BEHR Ultra this year alone (at $32 per gallon), including my own place, and I have no complaints nor do my clients.


Whoa whoa whoa, don't drag me into this unBEHRible conversation. ...lol

Is it my go to paint? Heck no
Will I recommend it to costumers? Not on your life
Will I use it? Sure, I'll use just about anything that works.


----------



## salmangeri

I was on a job where the painter smoked a pipe with a sweet smelling mixture...the home owners went away on vacation and told him not to smoke in the house....well he didn't listen to them.... he puffed away the entire time while painting their bedroom.
When they got back from vacation the tobacco pipe smell was still present in the room...busted!!.....They called me in to seal and repaint the room...problem solved....


----------



## PaintersUnite

journeymanPainter said:


> Behr isn't the best, but it's not crap. I've used it 5 times, and have had little issues. A little flashing once (4 singles in a very dark colour).
> 
> 
> journeymanPainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, don't drag me into this unBEHRible conversation. ...lol
> 
> Is it my go to paint? Heck no
> *Will I recommend it to costumers? Not on your life*
> Will I use it? Sure, I'll use just about anything that works.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I must have misunderstood you. 

And why would you NOT recommend BEHR? (yeah, I know you hate HomeDepot).
What are the problems you have found with their products (based on your own experience)? I have found none.


----------



## journeymanPainter

PaintersUnite said:


> Sorry, I must have misunderstood you.
> 
> And why would you NOT recommend BEHR? (yeah, I know you hate HomeDepot).
> What are the problems you have found with their products (based on your own experience)? I have found none.


For the cost of what it is here I can get an amazing product from my regular paint store that will out perform Behr any day of the week. Like I said, it's not crap but I won't recommend it. If the customer provides it, then I'll use it


----------



## PaintersUnite

Gough said:


> I think I may have found the answer to why *rabid Behr boosters* don't think Behr smells. ..and also why they react so strongly when someone disses "their brand".
> 
> http://www.neuroscientificallychallenged.com/blog/2014/02/is-cat-poop-making-us-crazy


Mr Gough, I am willing to bet $500 that you and most BEHR haters have never used CAN ONE of *Behr Premium Plus Ultra.*

Here's I review I found on BENJAMIN MOORE PAINT-DANGER - *Quote from article:* _"Not only was it toxic and made me sick but *the stink is there after 2 years* and 6 overcoats of paint to try to seal it."_
Read More


----------



## straight_lines

PaintersUnite said:


> Mr Gough, I am willing to bet $500 that you and most BEHR haters have never used CAN ONE of *Behr Premium Plus Ultra.*
> 
> Here's I review I found on BENJAMIN MOORE PAINT-DANGER - *Quote from article:* _"Not only was it toxic and made me sick but *the stink is there after 2 years* and 6 overcoats of paint to try to seal it."_
> Read More


This guys obviously doesn't know what he is doing. FFS he is using drywall compound on AC plywood. :jester:


----------



## PaintersUnite

straight_lines said:


> This guys obviously doesn't know what he is doing. FFS he is using drywall compound on AC plywood. :jester:


I never said he did. 

I am also willing to bet, that the OP @ *Behr Paint Project Project - Major Smell Lingering *doesn't know what he is doing either.


----------



## straight_lines

You need a hobby.


----------



## chrisn

PaintersUnite said:


> Mr Gough, I am willing to bet $500 that you and most BEHR haters have never used CAN ONE of *Behr Premium Plus Ultra.*
> 
> Here's I review I found on BENJAMIN MOORE PAINT-DANGER - *Quote from article:* _"Not only was it toxic and made me sick but *the stink is there after 2 years* and 6 overcoats of paint to try to seal it."_
> Read More


You owe me $500, please send a viable check asap:yes: You seem to be very rich, so this should not be an inconvenience to you.

ps, I am a Behr hater and HAVE used the premium + ulta crap( actually 3 times) not by choice


----------



## chrisn

Maybe if this guy actually pays his bets, this stupid thread will die a graceful death


I am betting , NOT.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> Maybe if this guy actually pays his bets, this stupid thread will die a graceful death
> 
> 
> I am betting , NOT.


Graceful? This thread obviously survived an attempt to beat it to death so I'm about ready to break out my wooden stake and mallet.


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> just the tiniest wee bit:whistling2:


I had a friend who wanted to buy the cheapest new car he could. It came down to one of the last leftover "fleet" Chevettes or a Yugo. I told him to get the Chevette, knowing that it was not the best car in the world, but I had one that was ten years old at the time and with a little maintenance it kept running. He was convinced that the salesman at the Yugo dealer was telling him the truth, that it was just an older Fiat model that was built in Yugoslavia, and that there were hundreds of thousands of them on the road. It had the same warrantee as the Chevette, and he ended up buying one. It broke it's internal crankcase timing belt exactly 2 weeks and 300 miles out of the warrantee period. Luckily it was paid for. The last payment was the month before. I had moved to Oklahoma by then, and gave him my at the time 13 year old Chevette, telling him to make sure he put a quart of oil in it every Sunday. He drove it another 4 years while he was going to college, and left it to someone else when he graduated. Last I new, it was abandoned on a dock in Key West by some kids that were trying to smuggle some coke back to Ohio. How a 18 year old Chevette with no brakes was driven from Ohio to Key west is beyond imagining. This buddy of mine called me for my opinion every time he bought a car from then on, until one time a few years ago he asked me if he should buy a new BMW. I told him that if he could afford to buy a new BMW, and he bought nothing but BMW's from then on, he didn't have to waste his time calling me about cars anymore. 

The moral of the story is, chit is chit. It doesn't matter what people tell you to sell it to you. It is still chit.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> Graceful? This thread obviously survived an attempt to beat it to death so I'm about ready to break out my wooden stake and mallet.



Today's PT word of the day: monomania


----------



## PACman

straight_lines said:


> You need a hobby.


I think this is his hobby!


----------



## PACman

Gough said:


> Today's PT word of the day: monomania


dang you guys and yer fancy talkin!


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> I think this is his hobby!


I don't know proalliance, you are the #1 poster in this thread, (by far) with 50 posts to my 8 posts. :whistling2:

Have you considered golf? :jester:

BTW - BEHR is nowhere near the cheapest paint, it's actually a decent product at it's price point.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

chrisn said:


> You owe me $500, please send a viable check asap:yes: You seem to be very rich, so this should not be an inconvenience to you.
> 
> ps, I am a Behr hater and HAVE used the premium + ulta crap( actually 3 times) not by choice


Hopefully he pays within 5 min of the bet completion or you could take it to court


----------



## PACman

PaintersUnite said:


> I don't know proalliance, you are the #1 poster in this thread, (by far) with 50 posts to my 8 posts. :whistling2:
> 
> Have you considered golf? :jester:
> 
> BTW - BEHR is nowhere near the cheapest paint, it's actually a decent product at it's price point.


Wow that is interesting! And I agree, it is a good product at it's price point. There are a lot of worse paints in that range.


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> Wow that is interesting! And I agree, it is a good product at it's price point. There are a lot of worse paints in that range.


You own this thread!


----------



## PaintersUnite

Painter-Aaron said:


> Hopefully he pays within 5 min of the bet completion or you could take it to court
> 
> 
> PaintersUnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Gough, I am willing to bet $500 that you and most BEHR haters have never used CAN ONE of *Behr Premium Plus Ultra.*
Click to expand...

My post was directed to Gough and my wording was, him and "most" Behr haters, not "all" Behr haters, so Chrisn doesn't have a case. 

It's all in the fine print my friend.


----------



## TJ Paint

PaintersUnite said:


> I don't know proalliance, you are the #1 poster in this thread, (by far) with 50 posts to my 8 posts. :whistling2:
> 
> Have you considered golf? :jester:
> 
> BTW - BEHR is nowhere near the cheapest paint, it's actually a decent product at it's price point.


You have a point.

Ok, can we be done?


----------



## PACman

TJ Paint said:


> You have a point.
> 
> Ok, can we be done?


yup.


----------



## Gough

For the record, I'm not a Behr hater. We used some of their products a few times before they went exclusive with HD. We saw no reason to repeat the experience, especially now that it's a 45- minute drive each way. A few miles past them and we can get Benny Moore, so no contest.


----------



## matt19422

Funny As I look at my customer base in the last 10 years... the only people who want to use bahr paint are the people who are either cheap or do not have a clue about a professional paint job. 

Believe me, I've used all products, and as a professional, bahr paint is junk.

I mean I would never put my name on it, nor would I warranty it.

Has anyone ever looked at the complaints online.

And why bother with there new product? I can use aura and sleep at night knowing that the paint will not fade or fail.

Does bahr paint have low odor versions? That stuff wreaks of ammonia and recycled waste water.


My professional thoughts on this thread, your welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

matt19422 said:


> Funny As I look at my customer base in the last 10 years... the only people who want to use bahr paint are the people who are either cheap or do not have a clue about a professional paint job.
> 
> Believe me, I've used all products, and as a professional, bahr paint is junk.
> 
> I mean I would never put my name on it, nor would I warranty it.
> 
> Has anyone ever looked at the complaints online.
> 
> And why bother with there new product? I can use aura and sleep at night knowing that the paint will not fade or fail.
> 
> Does bahr paint have low odor versions? That stuff wreaks of ammonia and recycled waste water.
> 
> 
> My professional thoughts on this thread, your welcome!:thumbsup:


No comment. OOPS I did it again!


----------



## PaintersUnite

Proalliance coatings said:


> No comment. OOPS I did it again!


It's pretty interesting that a Benjamin Moore dealer is the #1 BEHR paint naysayer on paint talk. :whistling2:

Why don't you start a thread stating how great your BM product is, rather than throw stones at the competition? I am willing to bet another $500, that Home Depot is within 5 mins of your store.


----------



## matt19422

PaintersUnite said:


> It's pretty interesting that a Benjamin Moore dealer is the #1 BEHR paint naysayer on paint talk. :whistling2:
> 
> Why don't you start a thread stating how great your BM product is, rather than throw stones at the competition? I am willing to bet another $500, that Home Depot is within 5 mins of your store.


I'd tell everyone on here how much i don't like barh paint but everyone seems to already know it's junk except for you.

Why start a thread on how good Bm is.... use the search button.


----------



## chrisn

PaintersUnite said:


> It's pretty interesting that a Benjamin Moore dealer is the #1 BEHR paint naysayer on paint talk. :whistling2:
> 
> Why don't you start a thread stating how great your BM product is, rather than throw stones at the competition? I am willing to bet another $500, that Home Depot is within 5 mins of your store.


I would certainly ague that statement and I guess you also weaseled out of the bet, so that just shows what character you have. I am now done with this nonsence:yes:


----------



## Admin

Y'all are remaining respectful in this discussion, right?


----------



## SemiproJohn

Cricket said:


> Y'all are remaining respectful in this discussion, right?


I follow the Behr threads with interest. I have determined over my rather brief time here on the site that not contributing what I would like to contribute guarantees that I will not be disrespectful, and it may actually help reduce the overall level of animosity by omission of my thoughts.

Cowardly? Perhaps. Yet, I just fail to see any tangible benefit to myself or others by responding. Sad really. 

I have hope, however. A future vendor thread may help to dispel what I believe to be myths that doggedly cling to certain product brands.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Cricket said:


> Y'all are remaining respectful in this discussion, right?


Yes ma'am


----------



## PaintersUnite

matt19422 said:


> *I'd tell everyone on here how much i don't like barh paint but everyone seems to already know it's junk except for you.
> *
> Why start a thread on how good Bm is.... use the search button.


Your issue with BEHR is, your BM dealer has you convinced that BEHR paint is junk. And you believe the "BM Aura hype" your rep has instilled in your mind.

You haven't produced one spec of proof of your claims. Other than, BEHR has bad reviews online? Do you realize that the bad reviews are from DIY, not pros? You give DIY'ers way too much credibility. 

Here, enjoy the read: Benjamin Moore Paint Review: Is it worth the price? Scroll down to the reviews.


----------



## PaintersUnite

chrisn said:


> I would certainly ague that statement and I guess you also weaseled out of the bet, so that just shows what character you have. I am now done with this nonsence:yes:
> 
> 
> PaintersUnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post was directed to Gough and my wording was, him and "most" Behr haters, not "all" Behr haters, so Chrisn doesn't have a case.
> 
> It's all in the fine print my friend.
Click to expand...

I won the bet!


----------



## PaintersUnite

Gough said:


> For the record, *I'm not a Behr hater.* *We used some of their products* a few times before they went exclusive with HD. We saw no reason to repeat the experience, especially now that it's a 45- minute drive each way. A few miles past them and we can get Benny Moore, so no contest.


Gough, I am a detail orientated person: My question to you was your usage regarding a specific BEHR product. Your response was a vague generalization. 

Interior products:


Premium Plus $26 per gallon
Premium Plus Ultra $34 per gallon
Marquee $43 per gallon
Also, since you don't hate BEHR product, the bet is off.


----------



## TJ Paint

This thread sucks.


----------



## CApainter

TJ Paint said:


> This thread sucks.



I agree, but our mission is to pass along a standardized structure to the next unfortunate generation of painters. So I would offer keeping the mils at the required or recommended thickness, and not second coat too soon, so as not to entrap solvents yada yada, and have a few fans in your arsenal. There, I feel I have served a useful purpose!


----------



## DrakeB

PaintersUnite said:


> It's pretty interesting that a Benjamin Moore dealer is the #1 BEHR paint naysayer on paint talk. :whistling2:
> 
> Why don't you start a thread stating how great your BM product is, rather than throw stones at the competition? I am willing to bet another $500, that Home Depot is within 5 mins of your store.


Fun fact: He's not a BM dealer.

Please keep spreading disinformation, though.

Also worth noting: you say Behr is unimpeachable because the reviews are "lol just reviews online" (while simultaneously discounting the first hand experiences of a host of your peers who have had terrible experience with it) but then you throw crap at Benjamin Moore using websites like "pi**ed off consumers.com" and expect your reasoning to be accepted without question. Some impeccable logic there.


Edit: And I'm the Benjamin Moore dealer, but the closest HD to me is an hour away. I'm sure you would have slithered your way out of that bet, too, anyways. You seem to be good at that.


----------



## DrakeB

PaintersUnite said:


> My post was directed to Gough and my wording was, him and "most" Behr haters, not "all" Behr haters, so Chrisn doesn't have a case.
> 
> It's all in the fine print my friend.


So what you're saying is, you made a "bet" that a completely indeterminate group of people who dislike Behr hadn't tried it? And no matter who responds, you can just say "oh I wasn't referring to them."? So what you're *actually* saying is, you didn't make a bet at all- you just made a bold, empty statement to try to prove a point.


----------



## TJ Paint

CApainter said:


> I agree, but our mission is to pass along a standardized structure to the next unfortunate generation of painters. So I would offer keeping the mils at the required or recommended thickness, and not second coat too soon, so as not to entrap solvents yada yada, and have a few fans in your arsenal. There, I feel I have served a useful purpose!


Thanks, CA. I posted in a moment of weakness.
I would like to formally apologize to the PT community. 

But for the record, this thread has characteristics of a:


Vacuum,*Space in which there is no*matteror in which the*pressure*is so low that any particles in the*space*do not affect any processes being carried on there. It is a condition well below normal*atmospheric pressure*and is measured in units ofpressure*(the pascal). A vacuum can be created by removing air from a space using a vacuum*pump*or by reducing the pressure using a fast flow of fluid, as in*Bernoulli’s principle.


----------



## TJ Paint

Woodford said:


> So what you're saying is, you made a "bet" that a completely indeterminate group of people who dislike Behr hadn't tried it? And no matter who responds, you can just say "oh I wasn't referring to them."? So what you're *actually* saying is, you didn't make a bet at all- you just made a bold, empty statement to try to prove a point.


Good point.


----------



## Admin

This thread was about a painter dealing with a specific challenge and asking for help. It wasn't about all this fussing and fighting. Is this really the impression we want to give new members or the public perception of professional painters? 

This thread is closed.


----------

